# Fishing at night?



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to fish in the middle of the night for trout? What flies/lures did you use? Where you successful? I have heard this is a good way to target big browns using mouse patterns but never actually heard of anyone doing it. Also add any pics if you have them.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have only tried it once at the green and a couple of times ice fishing last year. Got skunked at the green but did hear some big splashes. We picked some up ice fishing but I wouldn't say that the fishing was any faster at night then it was during the am hours.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I used to buy those lighted bubbles and hang a worm under them a couple feet, used to do real good at strawberry and some other waters, it always seemed the fish would bite for a couple hrs after dark,

You can buy the at sportmens or cabalas they have little batterys and you can buy extras
it was alot of fun just sett back and watch the little red light 

Good luck I think i may have to go try it again myself


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

In my experience it works. I can advise better on the streams than the lakes. The Provo River between the Midway bridges is where I have had success. (Aways check the current proclaimation.) A worm, grasshopper, minnow, jig or mousy are things I would try. Become very familiar during the day with where you are going to try night fishing, things look quite different at night. I especially like this technique for rivers and small creeks where the water gets low during the summer. It is amazing that you may not see a fish during the day, but they show up at night. I think fish caught on streams are also generally larger at night. For what it is worth.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

A couple of more ideas. Night fishing is not for the faint of heart. You hear noises at night that you may not during the day coupled with decreased ability to see clearly. I think prime targets for night fishing are the small creeks that others pass by. Especially those that seem grown over with trees, water plants etc. You can use heavier line at night if you so choose. This would likely be the best if you are fishing where there may be snags. Be prepared, at least on streams, to possibly lose more tackle at night. Have leaders pre-tied because most everything will take longer to do at night.(Guy's, I'm talking about fishing here in case someone got lost.)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wilford said:


> A couple of more ideas. Night fishing is not for the faint of heart.* You hear noises at night that you may not during the day* coupled with decreased ability to see clearly.


Boy...that's no lie !! Especially the Provo after nightfall. I swear that place is full of living spirits... :|


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone ever use a mouse pattern at night or at all for browns?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The majority of record browns have been caught at night at least in the cases I have read about.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i always go out to the lakes anywhere works good but you can just toss out some pb or some worms set you pole up with i light hooked on the string on in between a few of the eyelets so you can even see the slightest nibbles it works great i have never been skunked at night 

i need to get out and fish the night again


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I have fished the green at night quite a few times. It's a blast. 

The mouse fly is my favorite fly, if using flies. It doesn't seem to do any better fishing the edge with it or out in the middle. The browns will hit it with fury. The best thing about it is that you never know when they'll hit. They gulp it hard, yank it down in the water, and pull pretty hard. I don't know if it's the weedless thing on the hook, or that it's just such a large fly, but I only end up hooking into about 1/3 of them. They always tug, though. 

If using lures, the best has been a jointed floating rapala. Find the slower parts and eddies. Toss it out there and bring it in SLOWLY. Just fast enough to get some twitching on the surface. While hearing all the wierd noises, and reeling in -- BAM!!!!-- you got one. It's so cool not having any idea there's a fish chasing your lure 10' out in front of you.

One cool thing on the mouse flies, is that you can get away with a very strong leader, as they don't see it so well in the night time. 

The big browns definitely are on the hunt in the night. We usually see the best success until about 1:00 a.m., then it seems to die off some...


----------

